# Capuccino vs Latte froth milk



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello to all.

I am trying to learn how to make a good froth milk and foam with my espresso steam tip. I am using water with a drop of washing up liquid. My results are pretty well I think.

Now I want to learn to make cappuccinos but I have get confused as I see on lot videos the procedure for latte. I am guessing that the milk froth procedure will be the same for cappuccino and latte but the amount of milk differs. Am I correct? How can I calculate the correct amount of milk for 1 cappuccino or 2 etc.?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

No the difference is in the amount of air that you let into the milk while steaming it.

A rough guide to how much milk to use is to fill the cup you're using 3/4 full and steam that amount then add or reduce milk from there.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Michael for the advice. This dosing method is quite useful.

Is there a guide or something so I can see the differences of making froth milk for cappuccinos and latte?


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't browse YouTube at work, but seattlecoffeegear did a video on steaming milk which, I think, covered the differences.

There's also this:

http://www.coffeegeek.com/guides/frothingguide


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Toucan.

I think I found that





 that was mentioning the difference on the amount of foam for latte and cappuccino and I think I got it.

Do anyone thinks that the panarello steamer (which my gaggia has), is less effective from a classic steam wand? Is there any modification I can make, if of course worths it?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

if you have a gaggia classic / carezza you can just fit the steam wand from a Rancilio Sylvia. Its a straight fit, and is a classic steam wand.


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Does the upgrade worth it?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Totally worth it!. Much easier to steam milk to a higher standard.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The best 'mod' you can do to a Classic. The difference is phenomenal. You'll really enjoying using it.


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

I have read about that modification. It is easy. But everywhere is described as a Gaggia Classic mod. I haven't read anything for the Gaggia Baby Dose.

As I will return back home, I will check how my panarello steamer is connected, to see if it is similar to the Gaggia's Classic way. And if it is the same I will order the Rancilio Sylvia Steam Wand.


----------

